# Schecter Amplification 2013



## The Norsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

Just now on facebook. 
Could be good


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2012)

I know the headless craze is in full boom, but I think they've taken it too far.


----------



## The Norsemen (Nov 14, 2012)

There's no skulls on them so we're better off than we thought we'd be


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm just waiting to see all the abalone on the knobs with crosses on the grill.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting, but I'm not holding my breath for anything spectacular. 

I suppose if they can make a decent mid-market amp to go with their mid-market guitars, they will sell a bunch.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just waiting to see all the abalone on the knobs with crosses on the grill.



And the baseball bat handles.


----------



## xCaptainx (Nov 14, 2012)

urg, not holding my breath for anything fantastic. Metalcore marke is saturated enough with Blackjack ATX C1s as it is haha.


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 14, 2012)

Rebadged Bugera is honestly the first thought that popped into my head...


----------



## boltzthrower (Nov 14, 2012)

Utto, the speakers are already smoking.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just waiting to see all the abalone on the knobs with crosses on the grill.


 
This. ^^^ 

Still, I'm gonna try one out for the hell of it...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 14, 2012)

boltzthrower said:


> Utto, the speakers are already smoking.





I'll try one if I see it in a GC someday.

SIDENOTE: does it seem like their official FB page is run by a 14 year old? I had to unlike them because I was always annoyed at the typos and pics of random girls spamming up my feed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2012)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> SIDENOTE: does it seem like their official FB page is run by a 14 year old? I had to unlike them because I was always annoyed at the typos and pics of random girls spamming up my feed.



I thought the same thing. Typos, random pics, and half naked girls. 

Sounds like puberty.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2012)

Abalone binding


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 14, 2012)

If it's made anything like their guitars..it will be gaudy..toneless..and downright ugly


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If it's made anything like their guitars..it will be gaudy..toneless..and downright ugly



Yeah.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 15, 2012)

If it's anything like their guitars, it will be solid quality for the price point.

Oh wait, this is an Ibanez forum. I forgot, everyone hates Schecter.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Nov 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If it's made anything like their guitars..it will be gaudy..toneless..and downright ugly



Is that bias I smell? 

C'mon.... Schecter makes the best quality I think you can find for the price. I hear a shitload of signed bands that tour all year round and have money out the ass that still use schecter. And you know what I honestly say with no bias at all? Their guitar sound is full of tone.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If it's made anything like their guitars..it will be gaudy..toneless..and downright ugly



Coming from the guy that plays BC Rich


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> If it's anything like their guitars, it will be solid quality for the price point.
> 
> Oh wait, this is an Ibanez forum. I forgot, everyone hates Schecter.



Yeah, because if someone doesn't dig Schecter it's just because they play Ibanez. 

The best part: Drak probably likes Ibanez less than Schecter.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 15, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> If it's anything like their guitars, it will be solid quality for the price point.
> 
> Oh wait, this is an Ibanez forum. I forgot, everyone hates Schecter.


 
More like a BRJ, Carvin, Mayones forum


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, because if someone doesn't dig Schecter it's just because they play Ibanez.
> 
> The best part: Drak probably likes Ibanez less than Schecter.



Come on, dude, the only two choices are clearly Schecter and Ibanez, and you can't like one if you play the other.

I mean, you're, like, a mod here, right? 

To survive this long, you must have chosen between the blinged-out tree trunks that are singlehandedly responsible for a gastropod population decrease and the toothpick-necked monochrome Purveyors of Crappy Stock Pickups who are allergic to ebony.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Nov 15, 2012)

jokes aside, I'm looking forward to seeing their line up. Their aesthetics is one thing, but they put out affordable quality guitars.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Come on, dude, the only two choices are clearly Schecter and Ibanez, and you can't like one if you play the other.
> 
> I mean, you're, like, a mod here, right?
> 
> To survive this long, you must have chosen between the blinged-out tree trunks that are singlehandedly responsible for a gastropod population decrease and the toothpick-necked monochrome Purveyors of Crappy Stock Pickups who are allergic to ebony.




I am stealing that later


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 15, 2012)

Not even out and everyone's hating on it for the most part...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 15, 2012)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> Is that bias I smell?
> 
> C'mon.... Schecter makes the best quality I think you can find for the price. I hear a shitload of signed bands that tour all year round and have money out the ass that still use schecter. And you know what I honestly say with no bias at all? Their guitar sound is full of tone.



Bias? Sure..if by bias you mean that I've played a variety of them and find them to be flashy hunks of dead wood that doesn't justify the pricetag when there are equally or more affordable guitars that do a hell of a lot better. Yes..I have a bias towards better guitars.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 15, 2012)

ITT: Generalizing.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 15, 2012)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> Is that bias I smell?
> 
> C'mon.... Schecter makes the best quality I think you can find for the price. I hear a shitload of signed bands that tour all year round and have money out the ass that still use schecter. And you know what I honestly say with no bias at all? Their guitar sound is full of tone.



A lot of bands I have seen live in the past few weeks all use Schecter axes (Betraying the Martyrs, Upon This Dawning, For All Those Sleeping, Abandon All Ships, Motionless In White, Chelsea Grin, Stray From the Path, Stick to Your Guns, etc....) so I can concur with this quote.

I am by no means a Schecter fanatic, because I had an old Hellraiser back when I first started playing that I sold quickly, but I have a Blackjack ATX C8 that I just received and it is nice. And yes the neck is thin.

Anyway, point being, the quality is damn good for the price. A very nice balance. Sure, it isn't a shreddy-Freddy Ibanez, but it is a super versatile tone-machine and a fantastic all around guitar for chords, digging in, and I can shred the ass off that thing. Lol.

The amps might be the same....I'd like to see where the designs originally came from and if they collaborated with anyone for the amps.....


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 15, 2012)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Not even out and everyone's hating on it for the most part...



Answer why... VVV



TemjinStrife said:


> If it's anything like their guitars, it will be solid quality for the price point.
> 
> Oh wait, this is an Ibanez forum. I forgot, everyone hates Schecter.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 15, 2012)

My two cents.

Those are cabs. Not guitars or amps, but cabs. 

Cabs, to sound good, don't need good tone wood. The wood has a less significant factor in the sound than a guitar. AS long as the inside volume of the cabs is well controlled, the speakers are well placed and are of good quality, I don't know how they can screw up that. IMO, it will all come down to wich speakers will be used and if the volume inside is calculated to reproduce the right frequencies.

Until they get the specs out, I won't say shit about those cabs. I have two Schecters, one that I love to death and one that left me "meh", so I'm not a fanboy, but a little biased. I expect them to be cheap (cheap speaker, thin wood), but I might be wrong, who know.

Also, food for thought: Vader cabs closes, Schecters begin to make cabs. What if Vader sold them the blueprints?


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 15, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Cabs, to sound good, don't need good tone wood. The wood has a less significant factor in the sound than a guitar. AS long as the inside volume of the cabs is well controlled, the speakers are well placed and are of good quality, I don't know how they can screw up that. IMO, it will all come down to wich speakers will be used and if the volume inside is calculated to reproduce the right frequencies.



Thats not necessarily true. Wood can be a noticeable factor in a cabs sound. Granted, it's not as drastic as different speakers, but there is definitely a tonal change between the harder woods and the softer woods.

At any rate, I just fucking love amps, and would actually prefer to have a large collections of amps and only one or two guitars, so I hope these turn out to be of some quality at a decent price.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 15, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Also, food for thought: Vader cabs closes, Schecters begin to make cabs. What if Vader sold them the blueprints?



O.O

1.) Vader closed?

2.) wow...based on my first thought...that is some damn good food for thought!


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 15, 2012)

Give us heads, Schecter !


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 15, 2012)

Blasphemer said:


> Thats not necessarily true. Wood can be a noticeable factor in a cabs sound.


 
Totally agree with you, what I actually meant is the quality of the wood itself is way, WAY more noticeable than it is in guitars.

Example, you can take two MIA guitars, exact same specs and exact same model, and you'll notice a difference in the clean sound because wood quality can drastically change the sound of a guitar. I don't think this can be noticeable in a cab.

That being said, the thickness and the selection of wood (especially MDF vs Plywood) would change the sound enough to be noticeable


----------



## Zado (Nov 15, 2012)

I love how,when it comes to schecter talking,so many topics are full of shit towards the brand,even those related to something that doesn't even exist  When you see such a behaviour,you know it's a schecter related discussion

Please don't tell me "because schecters do sux",those instruments are made in the same factories as other brands,and if you've never played a firewood LTD,try some more.I did and learned that it's always wise shit to buy a guitar after trying it,even brands way more famous for quality control can surprise you.I tried very few Ibanez (yeah,the beloved brand),and found some lemons there too,but the only thing I can say when they ask me "do you like Ibbbbanes?1!1'1" I say "not a fan of the neck and the pickup selection",nothing more than that.

If this is gonna turn into a haterz meeting,imho is better to close the topic,there's another one in Six Strings section.


Oh,and those cabs will be made of


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2012)

I like how all it takes is a few gentle jabs at the aesthetics of the guitars to get the fans foaming at the mouth. Oh well. 

Oh yeah, and a single mention by someone who hates _everything_ to really set you guys off. Calm down.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Nov 15, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like how all it takes is a few gentle jabs at the aesthetics of the guitars to get the fans foaming at the mouth. Oh well.
> 
> Oh yeah, and a single mention by someone who hates _everything_ to really set you guys off. Calm down.



Im pretty sure it was Drak saying,


DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If it's made anything like their guitars..it will be gaudy..toneless..and downright ugly



Which yeah he's entitled to his own opinion, but, "toneless" is the biggest shit statement Ive ever heard about schecter. The same thing would happen if I were to say a similar statement about any other brand there are fans of here on SS.org. 

BUT... 

Back on topic and not about schecter guitars; I wonder what Speaker selection they will use on their cabs. Also, I have a feeling they are going to produce solid state amps... Which (sigh ) saddens me. Because I would rather see their time and effort put into tubed amps if they do in-fact make heads/combos.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 15, 2012)

IBANEZ ARE TONELESS! THERE I SAID IT! 

...and you know what? It's true! Put that on your basswood and suck it! 

At least Schecter doesn't use cheap, shitty wood. There guitars are real tone machines. Why don't you read my last comments above? ^^^


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 15, 2012)

About toneless guitars, I agree with the guy above, Ibanez are pretty toneless, even though I still love mine  But Im still saving up to get a carvin dc600...something with tone thatll be to my exact specs

But with the schecter amp, according to schecter, its going to be all tube, and apparently "able to compete with the best of them". Idk, im still kinda hesitant that this is going to turn out to be a total piece of shit


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll give it a shot if they make a head and not just cabs .

But think about it. Schecter is a MOSTLY mtal brand. They make guitars for metal. And they make guitars that are REALLY good for metal. 

For us metal players, ths could end up being a really good head. It's probably no going to be at the build quality of an ENGL or a Deizel or even a Peavey but I feel lke they could e good tonally.

And I'm NOT biased to Schecter. I owned one Schecter and hated it!


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Nov 15, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Give us heads, Schecter !



It's coming, don't worry. Saw a prototype when we toured the factory in April 

-AJH


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 16, 2012)

They are going to be making a US line of guitars, that means we will likely see a NEW made in USA 7 string line. 

That is what I am most exited about. 

As for amps, I am part of the ampless crue, so it doesn't interest me much. If the cabs are made of birch ply and they have vintage 30's, than they are probably going to be made in the same factor that makes cabs for every company in the US (Bogner, Mesa, Diezel all have their cabs made to size in the same place).

So with that out of the way, I don't see this as a bad thing at all. The heads might even be made in the US and be semi-high end who knows.


----------



## Zado (Nov 16, 2012)

MesaENGR412 said:


> It's coming, don't worry. Saw a prototype when we toured the factory in April
> 
> -AJH


You serious? tell us more I hope it won't turn to be some kind of marshall based amp..if so I'm in big troubles


----------



## Kristianx510 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> A lot of bands I have seen live in the past few weeks all use Schecter axes (Betraying the Martyrs, Upon This Dawning, For All Those Sleeping, Abandon All Ships, Motionless In White, Chelsea Grin, Stray From the Path, Stick to Your Guns, etc....)



WOAH! Time out there buddy...Chelsea Grin plays nothing but Music Man BFR JP7s, Stray From The Path's guitarist ditched his schecters for Fenders, and Stick To Your Guns plays ESPs. I have seen those bands plenty of times, and know their rigs/guitars like the back of my hand.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

They are all deathcore bands anyways, you dont need a really nice guitar to play tritones


----------



## Zado (Nov 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They are all deathcore bands anyways, you dont need a really nice guitar to play tritones


Agreed,but that dosn't mean the guitars played by DC bands are necessarily crapI mean,i could play punk rock and use a caparison right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

All im saying is, a deathcore guy endorsing a brand doesnt say much


----------



## petereanima (Nov 16, 2012)

I love my Schecters for my deathcore tritones. No joke. Ibbyfucks werent br00tal enough.

Looking forward for the cabs. New amphead is not interesting for me, but I hope they bring somethig cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> At least Schecter doesn't use cheap.....wood.



Quite possibly the funniest thing I've read on this site. Ever. 

Schecter uses the same Asian-sourced "mahogany" (notice the quotes) as all the other lower end and mid market guitars built by Cort or Saein out there. 

The corner stone of producing guitars overseas and in the price range Schecter occupies is cheap materials. 

You think they're using old growth on $600 Hellraisers? 

Not saying Ibanez, or LTD, or Epiphone imports are any better. They aren't.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 16, 2012)

Zado said:


> Agreed,but that dosn't mean the guitars played by DC bands are necessarily crapI mean,i could play punk rock and use a caparison right?


----------



## lemeker (Nov 16, 2012)

It just seems to me that they are following PRS's model. They probably saw the success that they have had with their amps and thought "Hell, why not us too?" I'll reserve judgment till I can play one.


----------



## Sephael (Nov 16, 2012)

lunchbox or gtfo


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 16, 2012)

So does anyone know what these will be voiced like? If they are reasonably priced and the head has abalone binding i will buy it


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 16, 2012)

I bet they will be similar to ibanez amps, in the fact that they just shouldn't exist.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2012)

Schecter [ESP] isn't stupid, if they're coming out with amps they'll likely bring in some outside talent to design them.


----------



## Zado (Nov 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Schecter [ESP] isn't stupid, if they're coming out with amps they'll likely bring in some outside talent to design them.


This sounds like "were you gonna buy your amp? well now you have to wait.Again.Cheers."


----------



## op1e (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe they bought or merged B52? That bottom looks just like my at412, handles, piping, dimension, all the way down to the piping and angle of the baffle.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 16, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> At least *Schecter doesn't use cheap, shitty wood*. There guitars are real tone machines.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2012)

Kristianx510 said:


> WOAH! Time out there buddy...Chelsea Grin plays nothing but Music Man BFR JP7s, Stray From The Path's guitarist ditched his schecters for Fenders, and Stick To Your Guns plays ESPs. I have seen those bands plenty of times, and know their rigs/guitars like the back of my hand.


Chelsea grin did play schecters, but the rest of that is correct STYG has been playing esp for forever


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Quite possibly the funniest thing I've read on this site. Ever.
> 
> Schecter uses the same Asian-sourced "mahogany" (notice the quotes) as all the other lower end and mid market guitars built by Cort or Saein out there.
> 
> ...


I have some cork for you to sniff, good sir.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Nov 16, 2012)

I for one am fucking stoked to try these out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2012)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I have some cork for you to sniff, good sir.


 
Not saying that's a bad thing by the way, using cheaper timbers, I have plenty of import stuff.


----------



## Thep (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a suspicion that these are going to be built by the same people that do import Egnater cabs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not saying that's a bad thing by the way, using cheaper timbers, I have plenty of import stuff.


Oh, okay because from your comment you seemed like a corksniffer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Oh, okay because from your comment you seemed like a corksniffer.



I have a rack full of cheap ($300 or less) Teles that says otherwise.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah except probably refretted by you


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah except probably refretted by you



Actually, I have two completely stock SX models. I keep pricing out an upgrade or two, but then I realize that those upgrades are many times the value of both. 

I did cut new nuts though, I had a large piece of GraphTech material laying around. 

/OT


----------



## Quitty (Nov 17, 2012)

Just please,
PLEASE

no more cheapo modeling amps.


----------



## Zado (Nov 17, 2012)

Quitty said:


> Just please,
> PLEASE
> 
> no more cheapo modeling amps.


Tube heads confirmed


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 17, 2012)

schecter sux. oh wait, i'm three pages too late.
i look forward to seeing what their amps are like, i'm hoping they release some nice tube bedroom amps


----------



## Ishan (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice flame war here  Don't you guys think we should wait and see before talking shit about this?
If they come close to Bugera in term of sound and price point it could work out for them.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 17, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> Chelsea grin did play schecters, but the rest of that is correct STYG has been playing esp for forever


 
Apologies, I did NOT mean Stick to Your Guns....I meant We Came As Romans. (How the fuck did I screw those two up? Ok, time out, I need to stop blowing all my money on every show that comes around my area of the southeastern US.....face palm).


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 17, 2012)

I WANT ME A VADER AMP AND CAB!


----------



## Eric Christian (Nov 18, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I WANT ME A VADER AMP AND CAB!


 
Good luck with that...


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Nov 18, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Good luck with that...


 
Kind of sucks...they FINALLY start to design a head, some demos come out, and boom...they shut down shop. Its a shame


----------



## Tereon (Nov 18, 2012)

Well schecter is a brand that targets the mid-range price segment, most of their stuff is built for highgain playing and they have one of the biggest product line of production model 7/8-string guitars...
Seeing that, you would think that they would produce affordable highgain amps/cabinets suited for lower tunings... and hell, that sounds perfect to me


----------



## ROAR (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say these will be <$500 
and sound exactly like that.
But those Dime amps weren't that bad I guess, never played one.
Just watched Ola's video, which isn't too fair. Great ear on that guy,
that makes all the difference.
I just want that abalone and maybe some of that Hellraiser marketing


----------



## Sephael (Nov 18, 2012)

Tereon said:


> Well schecter is a brand that targets the mid-range price segment, most of their stuff is built for highgain playing and they have one of the biggest product line of production model 7/8-string guitars...
> Seeing that, you would think that they would produce affordable highgain amps/cabinets suited for lower tunings... and hell, that sounds perfect to me



I could totally see a guitar-bass amp hybrid with a wet (high gain) - dry (clean) mix option. If so it could be very nice.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 18, 2012)

I might be excited about this if I hadn't already checked out of the tube head market.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Nov 18, 2012)

Schecter cabs?  







I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Zado (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel already enthusiastic for the incoming USA models,if their amps n cabs sux it doesn't touch me after all


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 18, 2012)

incinerated_guitar said:


> Kind of sucks...they FINALLY start to design a head, some demos come out, and boom...they shut down shop. Its a shame


 
I'm fairly certain it was health related, which can be a deal killer when you are running a one man or small shop.


----------



## Black Mamba (Nov 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> All im saying is, a deathcore guy endorsing a brand doesnt say much


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Nov 18, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I'm fairly certain it was health related, which can be a deal killer when you are running a one man or small shop.


 

I was lucky enough to share 2 412 Vader cabs on tour a few years back. Figured I'd own one by now. Besides being one of the most imposing cabinets I've ever seen, they sounded fucking perfect.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 18, 2012)

Jason Richardson is one exception to the countless fuckers who
play 0-0-0-0----0000-00-0--0-0-00--00--0-00-00,
nice try though.


----------



## Necris (Nov 19, 2012)

Stealth has to be one of the most successful trolls to ever frequent a forum, everyone knows he's a goddamn troll and people still take the bait.

 you Mehtab.


I'm interested in seeing how these turn out. I probably (read: definitely) won't jump back in to the market for a for a tube head and a cab but if they do well and sometime down the line start making combos I may look in to them.


----------



## sonnybb (Nov 19, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> If it's anything like their guitars, it will be solid quality for the price point.
> 
> Oh wait, this is an Ibanez forum. I forgot, everyone hates Schecter.


I play an Ibanez and a Schecter. I've been gravitating towards the Schecter more recently, but the Ibanez records better and has more frets. I'd like to try a Schecter amp, but like everyone else has said, I'm not expecting a game changer, but who knows.


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm really just posting in this thread because everyone else who did got lots of likes.














But seriously though, abalone covered tubes are coming, I can feel it...


----------



## BabUShka (Nov 19, 2012)

ROAR said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say these will be <$500
> and sound exactly like that.



I disagree. Considering the prices I paid for my Hellraiser and ATX, they are outstanding guitars. Few guitars (imo) sounds as resonant and huge like Schecters in price range under $1000 stock. 
I sold my Ibanez S7 and got a Hellraiser for the same price, the difference between those two guitars for me is like Lada vs Mercedes. 

Pretty sure I wont buy the amp, but from my experience I expect good value for less money. But I still dont think the amp route will be any success for Schecter though..


----------



## Zado (Nov 19, 2012)

We KNOW!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> At least Schecter doesn't use cheap, shitty wood.



Yea... It's only good enough for Vai... Trooch... Gilbert...



Who are you again?


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 19, 2012)

Quitty said:


> Just please,
> PLEASE
> 
> no more cheapo modeling amps.



This! I don't want "64 tantalizing digital effects including luscious digital reverb and delay that sounds JUST LIKE ASS!" I want decent farking tone. 



Zado said:


> Tube heads confirmed



 Yuh.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have owned a few schecters and ibanez guitars. Ibanez is a more solid guitar. The necks, I mean to say, don't warp as much and the hardware seems to stay on. However, they are toneless and they put a damn trem on everything. Schecters have such a good sound, depending on the guitar, but the hardware seems to fall off and the necks can't seem to stay in shape. I also hate that 1" layer of gloss and abalone.

I currently own a schecter atx c-1 model natural finish. No frills, nice pickups, and such a loud, tonally pleasing guitar. However, for some reason nothing can be done to fix its neck. It has it's good days and bad days, but that neck is not sturdy like my ltd.

But, this thread is about the cabs. I don't think these cabs will please anyone here on SSO. It will more than likely be the 14 year old schecter fan boys who will get this cab and call it the best. And the guitar center employees .


----------



## Zado (Nov 19, 2012)

chickenxnuggetz91 said:


> I have owned a few schecters and ibanez guitars. Ibanez is a more solid guitar. The necks, I mean to say, don't warp as much and the hardware seems to stay on. However, they are toneless and they put a damn trem on everything. Schecters have such a good sound, depending on the guitar, but the hardware seems to fall off and the necks can't seem to stay in shape. I also hate that 1" layer of gloss and abalone.
> 
> I currently own a schecter atx c-1 model natural finish. No frills, nice pickups, and such a loud, tonally pleasing guitar. However, for some reason nothing can be done to fix its neck. It has it's good days and bad days, but that neck is not sturdy like my ltd.
> 
> But, this thread is about the cabs. I don't think these cabs will please anyone here on SSO. It will more than likely be the 14 year old schecter fan boys who will get this cab and call it the best. And the guitar center employees .


that's weird,I've never heard about stability issues to the neck,mine (and the ones of my mates) are very resistent in that sense...And we live in italy,where weather is VERY unstable


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Nov 19, 2012)

Zado said:


> that's weird,I've never heard about stability issues to the neck,mine (and the ones of my mates) are very resistent in that sense...And we live in italy,where weather is VERY unstable



Maybe I'm just unlucky


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 19, 2012)

Since when is tone not a combination of the hands playing the axe along with the electronics carrying its sound? And why the FUCK do we have to discuss this every other thread? Play what you like and move the fuck on.


----------



## Zado (Nov 19, 2012)

chickenxnuggetz91 said:


> Maybe I'm just unlucky


It could be,you know...that's wood!


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Nov 19, 2012)

Zado said:


> It could be,you know...that's wood!



I have unlucky wood at the most inconvenient times.


----------



## Onegunsolution (Nov 19, 2012)

What if a flash of light stopped us humans from reading brand names ever again and erased our memories of them even existing?


----------



## Quitty (Nov 19, 2012)

Onegunsolution said:


> What if a flash of light stopped us humans from reading brand names ever again and erased our memories of them even existing?



Then we'd all be buying Bugera and Ed Roman.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 19, 2012)

what's the worst that could happen? everyone's already low expectations could actually be met?
big deal


----------



## purpledc (Nov 19, 2012)

Ishan said:


> Nice flame war here  Don't you guys think we should wait and see before talking shit about this?
> If they come close to Bugera in term of sound and price point it could work out for them.




Dont you know How this place works yet? You bash products that havent been released and you recommend and praise products you havent tried.  LOL, In all seriousness though, Im excited for these amps. But I get excited any time a new product is available as I just love options. Im just praying they offer something unique. I really wont be happy over more peavey clones or amps saying they are for metal and dont deliver.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 19, 2012)

^Truth.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 19, 2012)

5 page and two pictures.

This threadsucks 

Oh well! I just order a Peavey XXX. So chances are, I'm not going to be too impressed with the Schecter.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Nov 20, 2012)

interested in this, 

Picked up a shecter bass from 2k1 and it's built like a tank and sounds pretty good..

Decent mid range axe (for £200 nice..still 750~ now if you can find one new)

but if they can deliver something jetcity-esque but have a bigger presence in the EU/UK i'm sure they will do pretty well 

(though it would be nice if they try do their own thing.. but really, the slo-clones are the best and its why its been copied by everything :/)


----------



## Key_Maker (Nov 20, 2012)

This would be a great chance to give us some SS love considering that Randall is making tube amps now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2012)

We'd just eventually find new ways to form biases.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like Schecter, they aren't the best, and they are not my favorite but they do what they do well and I can get em to do what I need when I pick one up. I'm not sure what to expect from the amps but I'd guess affordable, better with high gain then clean but I'm sure with some TLC you could make it work for you. For someone like me who would like a half stack and has little cash this may be good. But I'm not sold yet me and my dealer (of gear not drugs lol) will be getting one in shop and testing it extensively before I buy one, and before my dealer commits to selling them. That's my input, no bias, no trollling, no arguing. To each his own.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## bazguitarman (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmmmm......This could actually be pretty good. I don't see Schecter screwing this up too bad. They have earned a solid reputation and market nich in the mid-range metal/rock oriented world. Releasing a solid, from the get go amplifier line would just cement their spot in their market segment.

I expect the initial offerings to be high gain tube amplifiers in a price range just under Peavey's USA made models. Maybe grab the "I know better than buying Bugera, but still don't have a lot of money" crowd. Which I think would be a welcome addition. Especially for the younger players out there.

I have high hopes.......


----------



## ballr4lyf (Dec 6, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> To survive this long, you must have chosen between the blinged-out tree trunks that are singlehandedly responsible for a gastropod population decrease and the toothpick-necked monochrome Purveyors of Crappy Stock Pickups who are allergic to ebony.


 
SIDEBAR: I love being in the company of musicians. Their creativity is surpassed by only one other group of people... Rednecks (how else would I have learned that I could fix my washing machine with a screwdriver and some duct tape).


----------



## petereanima (Jan 9, 2013)

So, there is this rumour that "the original 5150 amp designer besides EVH" is involved in the design of the Schecter Amps...Mr. amptweaker, do you by any chance want to enlighten us here? 

Also: 2 independent sources confirmed me that we will see 2 amp heads, 1 combo, and Cabs (cab can already be seen/heard HERE, between 03:00 and 04:00 ). Two production series, one handmade USA, and a cheaper China-made. One of the amp heads will be in cooperation with a Schecter Signature Artist..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

petereanima said:


> So, there is this rumour that "the original 5150 amp designer besides EVH" is involved in the design of the Schecter Amps...Mr. amptweaker, do you by any chance want to enlighten us here?



Son of a bitch.


Schecter, you just won.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> IBANEZ ARE TONELESS! THERE I SAID IT!
> 
> ...and you know what? It's true! Put that on your basswood and suck it!
> 
> At least Schecter doesn't use cheap, shitty wood. There guitars are real tone machines. Why don't you read my last comments above? ^^^



Lawl. As if basswood isn't one of the best tonewoods


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 9, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Lawl. As if basswood isn't one of the best tonewoods



Brace for 20-page derail...


----------



## Chuck (Jan 9, 2013)

Heheh, I'm ready


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 9, 2013)

All I know is basswood is so soft, I use an RG8 to wipe my ass.

The white one, of course.


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2013)

petereanima said:


> So, there is this rumour that "the original 5150 amp designer besides EVH" is involved in the design of the Schecter Amps...Mr. amptweaker, do you by any chance want to enlighten us here?
> 
> Also: 2 independent sources confirmed me that we will see 2 amp heads, 1 combo, and Cabs (cab can already be seen/heard HERE, between 03:00 and 04:00 ). Two production series, one handmade USA, and a cheaper China-made. One of the amp heads will be in cooperation with a Schecter Signature Artist..


this is killing me.Please make them use 6l6 or i'll have to buy one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2013)

> Here's a advance look at our new HELLRAISER-USA 100 head....
> 
> more info to come ... but its All Tube, Made in the USA,,,,,,,
> 
> we promise a LOT more SCHECTER AMPLIFICATION news and specs over the next few days. We wanted you all to get a glimpse of it here first!!!!



All I can say is... Whoah.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All I can say is... Whoah.



Looks like it has a few cool options on there. I'd like to see/hear what that focus knob does.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

it's beautiful


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jan 10, 2013)

interested to hear how it sounds


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 10, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

ok,the look is retro,but I need this assraiser to be kt88 or 6l6 or whatever loaded and the farest possible from a hot rodded marshall amp.And crazy expensive.


----------



## BillNephew (Jan 10, 2013)

Instead of the gothic cross, now people are going to bitch about fleur-de-lis at each end of the logo  or how heavy it is to carry, even though it's a tube amp, or even go as far as complaining about how the pinstriping on the front tolex looks too cheesy. All bitter joking aside, I'm pretty excited for this amp, even though I have my eye on a Randall VMAX head at the moment.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 10, 2013)

But it looks so plain for a Schecter.... hahaha! 

I'm betting it's gonna sound quite like a Marshall/Mesa crossover, just the look of the controls and the amp itself speak very loud to me.

Definite KT88 vibes....


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks PERFECT. Simple 2 channel design with just a couple extra tone shaping switches and an effects loop (hopefully stereo).


----------



## The Norsemen (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing it


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 11, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm looking forward to trying this.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 11, 2013)

petereanima said:


> One of the amp heads will be in cooperation with a Schecter Signature Artist..


So, Synester Gates signature amp?


----------



## Basti (Jan 11, 2013)

High gain or bust


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

I really like how they look.

But those logos are massive.


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> So, Synester Gates signature amp?


FUCK NO!
Anyway I wrote to JB and he confirmed the rumors,he designed the amps! Now I'm fucking excited!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 11, 2013)

Zado said:


> FUCK NO!


 Just poking fun at all the A7X signature stuff Schecter's got. I am curious to see who it is and what the specs on the various amps will be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder if it's actually the guy from Papa Roach?

But if it ends up being someone cool, like Gary Holt, then hell fucking yes.


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Just poking fun at all the A7X signature stuff Schecter's got. I am curious to see who it is and what the specs on the various amps will be.


and you will probabily be right syngates hellraiser 100 head


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 11, 2013)

-Gothic lettering
-Black
-Red

Emo amp.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 11, 2013)

SCHECTER AMPLIFICATION Set to Debut at Winter NAMM! - Schecter Guitar Research

"Focus" control?


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> -Gothic lettering
> -Black
> -Red
> 
> Emo amp.


but there's no purple 


> SCHECTER AMPLIFICATION Set to Debut at Winter NAMM! - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> "Focus" control?


but for the very sake of FUCK,is that difficult to tell me what tubes are in that shitbox???? I HATE IT!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> -Gothic lettering
> -Black
> -Red
> 
> Emo amp.



-No hair swoop
-No abalone

Not an emo amp.


----------



## Basti (Jan 11, 2013)

Teehee, James Brown...


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder if it's actually the guy from Papa Roach?
> 
> But if it ends up being someone cool, like Gary Holt, then hell fucking yes.



I was hoping for Mr. Loomis... But I think he's been using 5153s besides the Engls.


----------



## themike (Jan 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder if it's actually the guy from Papa Roach?


 

I asked Jerry about them the other day and he hasn't played a Schecter head yet so I think that rules him out of developing a signature one


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 11, 2013)

Shit just read the link... I hope the "tight" feature is like that from the Amptweaker pedals


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

I knew I should ask.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 11, 2013)

I was going to get a 5153... Now it looks like I'll be waiting.


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

will_shred said:


> I was going to get a 5153... Now it looks like I'll be waiting.


I was getting a ceriatone
but anyway consider that this is gonna be expensive....entirely USA made,by a pretty popular amp designer...i don't expect less than 2000$,maybe more..around the same price here in europe.

The 5150mini is stupid cheap in comparison.


Still interested in the asian series....maybe called Omen 100? 

oh we have a nice lookin combo too






James Brown just confirmed it is EL34 loaded but has a switch to rebias for 6L6.

The facebook friendship with that guy's started yesterday and it seems the most juicy I've had on that social so far


----------



## Sephael (Jan 12, 2013)

StevenC said:


> ]
> "Focus" control?



I'd guess its a control to tighten up the low end since they said it is specifically for 7 & 8 strings. 

The direct out will hopefully have a full power soak/dummy load capability

A TightMetal amp is what this seams to be turning out to be.


----------



## matt-in-mn (Jan 12, 2013)

The way the knobs are it looks like a XXX kinda... Do we have a Bugera on our hands??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2013)

These look like shit. They should have used a less gothic looking logo. Also they somehow managed to make red and black look stupid...


Thanks schectards!


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lives Once Abstract said:


> Is that bias I smell?
> 
> C'mon.... Schecter makes the best quality I think you can find for the price. I hear a shitload of signed bands that tour all year round and have money out the ass that still use schecter. And you know what I honestly say with no bias at all? Their guitar sound is full of tone.



That´s because Schecter makes man necks and Ibanez makes girl necks


----------



## Basti (Jan 12, 2013)

HELLFIRE666 said:


> That´s because Schecter makes man necks and Ibanez makes girl necks



Some guys have big hands, some don't. There's nothing brutal about not being able to reach the fretboard


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> These look like shit. They should have used a less gothic looking logo. Also they somehow managed to make red and black look stupid...
> 
> 
> Thanks schectards!


noone ever complains about mesa rectos being the ultimate thrash looking amps,peavey XXX for having pussies on the front,carvin v3 mini looking like a mini toaster,but complains for a logo and some small red stripes on the front.

I love this forum


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2013)

Mesa looks pretty classy man. These look like they were made to appeal to 14 year olds. :/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2013)

Schecter made something that SSO thinks is gaudy. 

In other news. Water is wet. More at 11.

Regardless... I don't care about the looks. If it sounds bad, then yeah, I'd be on the bashing bandwagon, too. 

Also, I will admit, I never thought that the Rectifiers looked classy. Diamond plate =/= Class, IMO. I prefer the looks of the Rectoverbs, Tremoverbs, and the Roadking.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah the diamond plate doesnt look too good but it looks really good in black.


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Basti said:


> Some guys have big hands, some don't. There's nothing brutal about not being able to reach the fretboard



I use both but on the schecter v8 i don´t have to wrap my fingers twice around the neck, Schecter´s like a pimped up brutal tractor if you just replace the stupid emg´s with at least blackouts. The Ibanez will hopefully sound less ladylike with an M7.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 12, 2013)

pimped up brutal tractor

haha


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Mesa looks pretty classy man. These look like they were made to appeal to 14 year olds. :/


I can agree talkin bout a mesa mark,or a stiletto,but the rectos are indeed something I'd call appealing for 14-17 fucking trVe heavy metal aged players,honestly Something "classy" to me is something ala soldano slo,bogner xtc,marshall jmp,not a diamond patterned metal panel amp



> Some guys have big hands, some don't.Those are commonly called Girls



*fixed


Sorry man I couldn't resist


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2013)

Stiletto? Classy?


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Stiletto? Classy?


ok kitch


----------



## HELLFIRE666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Zado said:


> ok kitch



Wow, the crocodile dundee edition


----------



## Sephael (Jan 13, 2013)

matt-in-mn said:


> The way the knobs are it looks like a XXX kinda... Do we have a Bugera on our hands??



FYI the same guy, James Brown, designed the Schechter and the XXX, hmm could that have something to do with the similar look? But hey props for trying to slander an amp made by the original designer of the XXX and 5150 as being just a cheap knockoff.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Paul Gilbert has huge hands and has played thin necked Ibanez's for 25+ years 

Also, I think it looks alright. But if I liked the sound, I'd buy one no matter what. My beat up Triple XXX is ugly as shit but I still love it!


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 13, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> Paul Gilbert has huge hands and has played thin necked Ibanez's for 25+ years
> 
> Also, I think it looks alright. But if I liked the sound, I'd buy one no matter what. My beat up Triple XXX is ugly as shit but I still love it!



Well, I can't say about the older sig models, but the Fireman has a pretty chunky neck, it's like vintage tele chunky.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 13, 2013)

The others are far from chunky. Well, I'm not so sure about the odd ones. Like the PGM700 (or was it the 900?) with the viola shape. I've never seen one in my life.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 13, 2013)

so this is the tightmetal in amp form? WOOHOO! I love my tightmetal, can't wait to try one of these! I hope they don't break the bank too much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

matt-in-mn said:


> The way the knobs are it looks like a XXX kinda... Do we have a Bugera on our hands??





Sephael said:


> FYI the same guy, James Brown, designed the Schechter and the XXX, hmm could that have something to do with the similar look? But hey props for trying to slander an amp made by the original designer of the XXX and 5150 as being just a cheap knockoff.





That's like saying the Music Man Stingray is a P-bass knockoff, or the G&L L-2000 or M-2000 is a EBMM knockoff.

Besides... They look pretty damn far apart.










Where the fuck are you getting the "XXX clone" idea from? 

If anything, it looks closer to the JVM2.


----------



## JamesTSi (Jan 13, 2013)

Zado said:


> noone ever complains about mesa rectos being the ultimate thrash looking amps,*peavey XXX for having pussies on the front*,carvin v3 mini looking like a mini toaster,but complains for a logo and some small red stripes on the front.
> 
> I love this forum



HEY HEY HEY! Mine doesn't have pussies on the front......any more lol






In all seriousness, I am excite to hear what these new amps are going to sound like. They promised affordable, so I am hoping they are somewhere in the Laney range and be sub $1000


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

JamesTSi said:


> In all seriousness, I am excite to hear what these new amps are going to sound like. They promised affordable, so I am hoping they are somewhere in the Laney range and be sub $1000



As I said before, the Schecter USA amp most likely won't be sub-$1000, given they're... well... USA-made.

We're gonna have to wait to see the other amps.


----------



## swarming (Jan 13, 2013)

this is probably the most exciteting news 
they just maybe could be making an awesome amp...
probably not, but it is possible


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 13, 2013)

swarming said:


> this is probably the most exciteting news
> they just maybe could be making an awesome amp...
> probably not, but it is possible



The guy that designed the 5150 making a new amp?

Sounds good to me. Made in America? Even better.

Schecter USA is a pretty serious company judging by their custom guitars, but then again, PRS amps were not all that really.


----------



## traditional (Jan 14, 2013)

As much as I don't believe these will be under $1500, Peavey do the U.S made 6505 for like $999?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the idea of this cab.


----------



## matt-in-mn (Jan 21, 2013)

Knob config looks XXX.. I will stick with my EVHlll I have owned enough junk amps..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

matt-in-mn said:


> Knob config looks XXX.. I will stick with my EVHlll I have owned enough junk amps..



Thinking an amp sucks because the amp designer loosely bases the knob config on one of his previously dssigned amps. Righto.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Powered Sub! Now this is something I might have to buy:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22077144.30526.131382650211888&type=1&theater


----------



## Decipher (Jan 21, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Powered Sub! Now this is something I might have to buy:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22077144.30526.131382650211888&type=1&theater


 Do it! I've been bugging Rivera for years to bring back their Sub line. Glad someone's carrying the torch once again.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 21, 2013)

As much as a weirdo I am about amps, I really think these amps might be okay. Did I just say that? I'm stoked to check them out at NAMM, even if they already suck, according to the psychics in this thread.


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 22, 2013)

that cab sounds awesome! Man, this is going to make things tough! I was planning on getting a 60 watt Ironheart sometime soon, but I may have to hold off.


----------



## Sephael (Jan 22, 2013)

jordanky said:


> As much as a weirdo I am about amps, I really think these amps might be okay. Did I just say that? I'm stoked to check them out at NAMM, even if they already suck, according to the psychics in this thread.



Definately want your feedback on them. Clean channel too, not just high gain.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 22, 2013)

Schecter makes great metal guitars.

I'm sure they can pull off a metal amp without a hitch.

And if Black and Red is emo or cliche, tell that to Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

the difference between the comments here about the cabs and those in esp namm 2013 forum is just fantastic


----------



## matt-in-mn (Jan 22, 2013)

Not saying it sucks because of knobs, I am just saying I have been so disappointed by amps in the last 3 years!! This maybe a GREAT but nothing compares to my EVH IMO lol...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 22, 2013)

Wait...so could I just hook up my Pod HD500 to that powered 4x12 and not need a power amp? I am intrigued


----------



## Sephael (Jan 22, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Wait...so could I just hook up my Pod HD500 to that powered 4x12 and not need a power amp? I am intrigued



Afaik, no. Only the sub part is powered.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 22, 2013)

matt-in-mn said:


> Not saying it sucks because of knobs, I am just saying I have been so disappointed by amps in the last 3 years!! This maybe a GREAT but nothing compares to my EVH IMO lol...


 
Assumptions are not very welcomed here (or on much music gear forums), right now you says that this amp will not beat yours before even hearing it, at least give it a fair chance to prove its value before saying that.

This cab is for sure a neat idea, I'm a fan of multi drivers cab. Plus, the only guitar sub option I can think of is the ISP one, wich was hard to find and try. Really interested in hearing it, wonder if the guitar sub frequencies would not overlap too much the bass frequencies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.schecterguitars.com/Handler.ashx?Item_ID=A2F7BD0C-344F-4FB7-AD6D-586334E141BE

Two MiA amps?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> So, Synester Gates signature amp?



Called it. 

Aren't they releasing a 2x12 cab as well? Curious if that will have the powered sub or not.


----------



## swarming (Jan 22, 2013)

gotta say that hellwin got my gas going...
seems like a good deal of thought has been put in to it feature wise + i allways loved synisters tone


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 22, 2013)

From the website:



> *About the HELLWIN USA 100 Amplifier:*
> · Made in U.S.A.
> · A collaboration between Synyster Gates and Schecter Amplification
> · Co-created with renowned amp designer James Brown, the Hellwin has rich bloodlines and is destined to be a rock classic.
> ...


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

Any chances that cra....zy amp to be a marshall-like one? Did syngates ever used marshalls?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm surprised at how (relatively) subdued the Hellwin looks for being a Syn Gates model. I am intrigued by this.


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder what kind of tones will come out of the Hellwin, since Syn is coming from a JVM210H. Hopefully they're promising!


----------



## Basti (Jan 22, 2013)

HahGay.com | Hah Gaaaaaaaaay! pretty disappointed right now, Schecter.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hellfail.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

Come on guys,let's stay positive.Wel all hate dat fellow,but at least you can say he has some pretty good taste about amps





Now,that thing's totally marshall looking...this can be a sign...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 22, 2013)

...Hellwin?


----------



## swarming (Jan 22, 2013)

Coach: How much are we winning

Team: Hellwin!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 22, 2013)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm surprised at how (relatively) subdued the Hellwin looks for being a Syn Gates model. I am intrigued by this.



Judging by the picture, it seems he hired a new stylist.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll hold out for a Dynamo GTS 200 watt head. If this "Hellwin" has EL-34's, then what we have is yet _another _Marshall clone playing through Celestions. Add a guitar with humbucker pickups and what do you have?: something that sounds like a _lot _of other setups already out there. Now, if you like that sound, and lots do, including myself, go for it. That being said, I've observed that it's hard to really stand out if your equipment is like what at least 50% of other people play.

We used to rent out our band PA, which led to a long-term job at the #3 rock club in San Francisco. Since I ran the board (plus assumed the role of stage manager), I had an opportunity to hear a _lot _of bands. By the end of the night, I'd have trouble remembering which was which (okay, I used to get "tips" in the form of various locally grown herbs) because there was little to make any one band stand out.

So if you like that sound, great! The only person who really needs to be satisfied is you. But if you want to develop a more distinctive sound, examine your equipment and see if there's anything different you may want to try . . .


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Judging by the picture, it seems he hired a new stylist.



Yeah, his style is less metalcore vomit creature and is sort of drifting towards rockabilly.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

> If this "Hellwin" has EL-34's, then what we have is yet _another _Marshall clone


I'm totally counting on this


----------



## Sephael (Jan 22, 2013)

More info on the Hellwin: Clean channel is selectable EU or US voicing. It can use EL-34 or 6L6 (4 of them), and uses four 12AX7 tubes. Has slant or straight 4x14 cab emulation via xlr out. Midi Controllable. Levels for send AND return. ...oh and the amptweaker logo on back.

As far as cost goes for being a made in USA amp...they have their entire line available as Stage Series (made in China).



InfinityCollision said:


> Called it.
> 
> Aren't they releasing a 2x12 cab as well? Curious if that will have the powered sub or not.


Nope, only a 2x12 combo. And only the one 4x12 cab has the powered sub.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Jan 22, 2013)

Zado said:


> I'm totally counting on this



Multo bene!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 23, 2013)

Double


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 23, 2013)

JamesTSi said:


> HEY HEY HEY! Mine doesn't have pussies on the front......any more lol



What kind of a place is this? Men who dont like pussies? 
I would like a huge, gaping vagina fitted on my dual rec!
"looks like a pussy, punches like a fist. Do the math!"


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 23, 2013)

Mega-Mads said:


> What kind of a place is this? Men who dont like pussies?
> I would like a huge, gaping vagina fitted on my dual rec!
> "looks like a pussy, punches like a fist. Do the math!"


 
A vagina? On your Dual Rectumfire?


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 23, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> A vagina? On your Dual Rectumfire?



Lets keep this below the belt, i like it!


----------



## Basti (Jan 23, 2013)

ahhh, now Schecter's got SS.org talking about rectums, that's how bad it's got


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 23, 2013)

dragonblade629 said:


> Yeah, his style is less metalcore vomit creature and is sort of drifting towards rockabilly.



It's like I can almost take the guy seriously now


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

Schecter site is a total mess right nao


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Jan 23, 2013)

Basti said:


> ahhh, now Schecter's got SS.org talking about rectums, that's how bad it's got



That's "recta". I can't let two years of Latin go to waste . . .


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

Prices are out!

Out of mind!


MSRP : Hellraiser =* 2599$* ----> around 2400$ street price i guess

: Hellwin = *3699$*


Here in europe,considering shipping and duties,the hellraiser sure as fuck won't be under 2500&#8364;,and Hellwin around 3200&#8364;


Hellwin? *HELLNO!*

I was about thinkin about the hellraiser as a possible future amp (with samples listened and all),but with such prices there's absolutely no way.

I'm fine with high prices since those are USA made and by JB,I'd have expected around 1700/2000,but even more....Who's gonna buy them?I'm wondering...



EDIT: the cab prices are even more absurd,the Helllose 4x12 slant is about 1700$


----------



## Light121 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow...really curious about how they sound for these prices. I don't have too much interest in either of the amps so far but I agree that we should wait until we have some good demos before we assume the worst


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

Light121 said:


> Wow...really curious about how they sound for these prices. I don't have too much interest in either of the amps so far but I agree that we should wait until we have some good demos before we assume the worst


You are right,they can possibly be outstanding,but dunno how succesfull they could be...I mean,for that price there are tons of tone monsters with years of history,hype and major gas behind...


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2013)

to steal this quote from zado:

"I can already see it!

2013: Schecter Amplification is Born!

2014: Schecter amps discontinued"



im almost positive thats whats going to happen


----------



## Light121 (Jan 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> You are right,they can possibly be outstanding,but dunno how succesfull they could be...I mean,for that price there are tons of tone monsters with years of history,hype and major gas behind...



Agreed. It almost seems like they're using the reputation of their guitars to justify their new amp lineup (that and the U.S.A label). But even then it doesn't make much sense to me, especially considering that the majority of people who own schecters, including me, may not find that price to be friendly. 

Even with a Chinese variant avaliable, I personally would feel more safe picking from them more proven suspects (ie:6505, 5150III, various mesa, Orange, even marshalls) Hell I'm in love with my 5150III mini. Sounds amazing, seems incredibly solid (MIM) and was $999 new. They're taking an interesting approach, that's for sure


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2013)

^ this

why would i spend that amount of beans on a amp when i can get an invader for around the same price (with many many many reviews to back it up)?

time will tell i suppose. i really dont think the people schecter targets is going to be able to afford one


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

> i really dont think the people schecter targets is going to be able to afford one


Emo buying less razors to save for a syn amp


Anyway we all know how things go,I wouldn't be surprised by huge success due to some famous forum members trying one in a shop,fallin in love an gettin one insted of a diezel----> immediately a must have


----------



## swarming (Jan 23, 2013)

schecter just said they will chew the f*ck of the MSRP
on FB that is


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm starting wondering if those amps are really worthy that price


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> I'm starting wondering if those amps are really worthy that price


 
They better be mind blowing, at that price range the competition is very big. Still hope to try one sooner or later and convince me that its a fair price.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

I think for many it will never be  not even a schecter rebranded bogner uberschall would be succesfull


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 23, 2013)

i bet the amps are probably pretty sweet. its just when someone mentions schecter i imagine swoopy haired kids with snakebites playing hellraisers in see through black cherry covering the latest and greatest asking alexandria song 

not particularly bashing, ive had several schecters and theyve all been the definition of quality for the price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2013)

Not to be a dick, but are you guys still too dense to determine that MSRP and MAP are two different things?


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

If schecter means price= quality,those amps are gonna be amazing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

What Max said. These amps will probably be in the Mesa price range; somewheres between $1500 - $2000. 

And we still got those chinese amps comping with the Stage series.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

sure,for example a EVH 5150III head is MSRP priced 2400$ but sold for 1790$ or so,and I'm ok with this,but those are pretty damn expensive in any case  considering shipping and duties,for UE customers is definitely a no-go


----------



## Sephael (Jan 23, 2013)

Love how people are comparing msrp of the schecter vs the heavily discounted prices of the other amps. 

Thunderverb 200: msrp just over $4000, available for under $2400 easily. 
6505+: msrp of $1700, you can get if for $1300
That $999 5150III has a msrp of over $1300

And again the schecter prices are for the made in USA versions, you can expect the Chinese versions to be much cheaper.


----------



## sage (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm interested in hearing the depth charge cab. Having an integrated 12" sub with 3 V30s would be cool. Wondering how they're dealing with ohmage. I could see two 16ohm speakers and one 8 ohm speaker. Wire the two 16s parallel to make an 8 ohm load and wire them plus the 8ohm up to a 4/16 switch so it's compatible with regular heads. I wonder if there is a separate jack for the sub. Like, something you'd plug the slave out from your head into.


----------



## Quitty (Jan 23, 2013)

sage said:


> I'm interested in hearing the depth charge cab. Having an integrated 12" sub with 3 V30s would be cool. Wondering how they're dealing with ohmage. I could see two 16ohm speakers and one 8 ohm speaker. Wire the two 16s parallel to make an 8 ohm load and wire them plus the 8ohm up to a 4/16 switch so it's compatible with regular heads. I wonder if there is a separate jack for the sub. Like, something you'd plug the slave out from your head into.



Doing this would drive the 8 ohm speaker twice as hard as the others, so it's a no go.
That said, a large company like Schecter shouldn't have trouble ordering custom speakers with specific ohmage, which is what usually happens.

Another option would be to go parallel with 16 ohm speakers and do a 5.3 labeled as a 4 ohm cab, which i doubt as 4 ohms isn't very common, 
and the last resort, which is what i'm most curious about, is to make the crossover rated at 16 ohms.

ISP has done this somehow, i'm wondering how exactly.


----------



## matt-in-mn (Jan 23, 2013)

I was kinda kidding bout my comment.. I am sure if its like there guitars it will be a great amp.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got out to the NAMM show and Schecter was building a small booth in the lobby with a few USA Custom guitars and two of the Hellraiser half stacks and a combo. The amps looked very solid from what I can tell but I'm sure there will be a ton of coverage on them tomorrow when the full show opens up. Here ya go!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 24, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> to steal this quote from zado:
> 
> "I can already see it!
> 
> ...




What they need is some serious marketing.
it could be like this
2013: Schecter Amplification is Born!
Mid 2013: Ola Englund, Keith Merrow & Misha Mansoor is endorsed by Schecter Amplification

Mid 2013-Mid 2014: Sales are Exploding!!

Mid 2014-2015: Craigslist & Ebay is flodded in Schecter amps.


I think i've seen this a couple of times before(cough cough KRANK cough cough)


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2013)

yep that's entirely possible,would be so at namm if only jeff loomis could play one for the public,but since he's engl endorsed...


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

That... wasn't really that good, IMO. 

The cleans on the Hellwin sounded really good, but I'm not sure what I think of the distortion channels.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 25, 2013)

The clip / performance wasn't that great but I wouldn't say it sounded bad. I think it sounded good just not loud enough and a more heavy player will def showcase the qualities. From what I heard I think there is potential for sure. 

Though, when he first starting talking about sag and VII and VIII string mode I thought the sag would decrease and get tighter as you went from Normal to 7 to 8... but he said it gets even more saggy lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I think that was a big problem. The guy's playing didn't show off the amp that well at all.



Wookieslayer said:


> Though, when he first starting talking about sag and VII and VIII string mode I thought the sag would decrease and get tighter as you went from Normal to 7 to 8... but he said it gets even more saggy lol.



Seriously, why do people think the lower you go, the saggier the amp should get? There's a reason why people throw OD pedals in front of their dual rectos.

And I wasn't a fan of the sub. Made things WAY to bassy.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jan 25, 2013)

I honestly giggled a bit when he said "seven string players want a slower response time"


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I think that was a big problem. The guy's playing didn't show off the amp that well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm willing to bet that it will all be tweakable with the bass knob in relation to that Focus knob... and probably the Vintage 30s fill out the sound more in comparison to the sub if you keep it at a good level. 

who knows though, I'm just trying to think what I would try to do 


The Tight mode sounded good though.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

sheesh turn up the fucking volume!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

Seriously, HORRIBLE first impressions.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jan 25, 2013)

Zado said:


> sheesh turn up the fucking volume!



+1

Too quiet. With some coffee drinking, Starbucks loving non metalhead to boot who played a couple power chords in standard


Lets wait for later today when real people play


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously, HORRIBLE first impressions.



i guess those have potential,the sound was clear and pretty dynamic,though you couldn't hear almost anything since everything remained stuck into the cabinet


----------



## Quitty (Jan 25, 2013)

It sounded alright, i think, all things considered - the hellwin sounded ten times better, probably on account of the cab. Pretty cool actually.

That said, the idea of increasing low end response when you use a guitar that has more low end is simply moronic. Not to mention the sag thing.
So, for something that's this under-engineered, i'd say it's way too expensive. Like, 100% too expensive.

So, in short, no.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

That's sad,with a good line of amps they could just win the namm imho 

Well,maybe next time


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 25, 2013)

Schecter's had their ears to the ground for years. They make some of the nicest and highest quality guitars for the money. So I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt here, and assume that homeboy has no idea what he's talking about. "Tight" mode sounds tight in E-standard but may very well get farty and thin on low B and F#. VII and VIII modes probably add low end, but not mush.

We won't know until an 8-stringer does a proper demo.

Gotta admit though, it sounds FUCKING GREAT for cleans, slightly dirty, and rock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to agree there with the cleans. Hell, it does have potential with the low and mid gain stuff. Had a bit of a Marshally tone to it.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

ok as usual let's wait and see Agree on the cleans,very very good,and the amp doesnt sound like an enormous amount of gain put inside a cabinet at all,and that's good too (that's what a peavey 5150 essentially is).Now we just need volume and a more adapt player.Paul Allen is a really good guitarist (seriously,check all the vids he made for schecter),but I wouldn't expect metal from him


some prices
http://www.gearhounds.com/schecter-2013.aspx
the hellraiser's gonna be around 1500-1600$ then,not a bad price indeed,IF the sound's different from what we've seen in the vid


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 25, 2013)

The Sub idea would work wonders for 8 stringers, just imagine what a low F would sound like then?
Then again, the first impressions were not what I had in mind :/

It did hit my Marshall expectations though, just the look of the control layout made me think JVM.

The slow response thing is kinda bs, I want a tight response hahaha


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

rythmic_pulses said:


> The Sub idea would work wonders for 8 stringers, just imagine what a low F would sound like then?
> Then again, the first impressions were not what I had in mind :/
> 
> It did hit my Marshall expectations though, just the look of the control layout made me think JVM.


I'm waiting for more attractive samples,considering also that premier's vids aren't always over the top quality wise (and during a namm probably you can't even have the time to prepare a proper recording setup).
That said,if things are going down this way with the sound,even with a moderate price (1500$ or so) these amps will hardly keep me away from a ceriatone yeti


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 25, 2013)

Zado said:


> I'm waiting for more attractive samples,considering also that premier's vids aren't always over the top quality wise (and during a namm probably you can't even have the time to prepare a proper recording setup).
> That said,if things are going down this way with the sound,even with a moderate price (1500$ or so) these amps will hardly keep me away from a ceriatone yeti


----------



## zilla (Jan 25, 2013)

did anyone else notice that crappy mic placement?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

zilla said:


> did anyone else notice that crappy mic placement?



Just noticed that. The mic is like a mile away from the speaker.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

maybe they didn't want the mic to get damaged by that crappy sound 


Btw I just noticed the two amps are enormous.


----------



## amptweaker (Jan 26, 2013)

Wookieslayer said:


> The clip / performance wasn't that great but I wouldn't say it sounded bad. I think it sounded good just not loud enough and a more heavy player will def showcase the qualities. From what I heard I think there is potential for sure.
> 
> Though, when he first starting talking about sag and VII and VIII string mode I thought the sag would decrease and get tighter as you went from Normal to 7 to 8... but he said it gets even more saggy lol.



Guys,
One of the things I've found with guys that use my TightMetal pedal, is that the baritone, 7 or 8 string players ALWAYS turn the Tight control down lower than the 6 string guys do. That's not to say that 7/8 players like flubby attack, since my pedal never gets as floppy as some others out there...but just that they tend to prefer to use a deeper setting. The point is not to reduce lowend, but to widen the bandwidth a bit...just like how a bass guitar amp has more low frequency range than a guitar rig.

On the Focus control, the 7 and 8 change the lowend in the front end of the amp, but it's done in several places after where a pedal in front could even 'get to', so as not to add a flubby attack, but to extend the range in a way that still sounds smooth and has about the same harmonic content on the B string that the Normal has on the 6 string's E string. 

I'm sure that more demos will follow (hopefully with regular humbuckers), and I think when you try it in person you'll find the tone to be cool.
thanks
James
amptweaker.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, it seems that makes a bit more sense now. Thanks for the clarification.

Also, can you tell us the price of the budget versions?


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, it seems that makes a bit more sense now. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Also, can you tell us the price of the budget versions?


I second this

AnywayI just hope the next demo will show the true potential of the amps,which were probably recorded badly and maybe not even set up that great.I know they will sound better than that,I just need to figure out how much better and if the sound coming from those beauties is what I'm looking for


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 26, 2013)

amptweaker said:


> Guys,
> One of the things I've found with guys that use my TightMetal pedal, is that the baritone, 7 or 8 string players ALWAYS turn the Tight control down lower than the 6 string guys do. That's not to say that 7/8 players like flubby attack, since my pedal never gets as floppy as some others out there...but just that they tend to prefer to use a deeper setting. The point is not to reduce lowend, but to widen the bandwidth a bit...just like how a bass guitar amp has more low frequency range than a guitar rig.
> 
> On the Focus control, the 7 and 8 change the lowend in the front end of the amp, but it's done in several places after where a pedal in front could even 'get to', so as not to add a flubby attack, but to extend the range in a way that still sounds smooth and has about the same harmonic content on the B string that the Normal has on the 6 string's E string.
> ...




Sick! thanks for the clarifications James. Looking forward to seeing them in stores!


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

A vid of the conference
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NdGF7LAuw


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 26, 2013)

Zado said:


> A vid of the conference
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NdGF7LAuw



Interesting... so they named it the Hellwin because Synister's middle name is Ellwin?


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 26, 2013)

Zado said:


> A vid of the conference
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NdGF7LAuw



This is a silent amp..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

irondavidson said:


> This is a silent amp..



It's a press conference, not a demo.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

Wookieslayer said:


> Interesting... so they named it the Hellwin because Synister's middle name is Ellwin?


well this makes more sense


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 26, 2013)

Zado said:


> well this makes more sense



and, they named it when he was drunk lol


----------



## SomeSevenstringer (Jan 26, 2013)

Jeff Loomis on the Hellwin???????


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

SomeSevenstringer said:


> Jeff Loomis on the Hellwin???????



If so,yes please.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 26, 2013)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA* I can look into the future!!!!


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 26, 2013)

loomis sounded pretty good through the Hellwin, got say, as many have mentioned, impressed by the cleans.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 27, 2013)

great_kthulu said:


> loomis sounded pretty good through the Hellwin, got say, as many have mentioned, impressed by the cleans.



I could not hear it properly, i think that the clip is in a quality too poor to judge anything of this, other than Jeff is an amazing guitarist.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow!!!

5150III please


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm withholding any and all judgement until I hear a recording with a mic job that wasn't so obviously done by a cretin, and moreover try one out myself.


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2013)

Essentially the same demo...same place,same Paul Allen,still unable to see the mic.

Amazing the hellraiser 100 part,the EQ changes while playing


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jan 28, 2013)

Zado said:


> Essentially the same demo...same place,same Paul Allen,still unable to see the mic.
> 
> Amazing the hellraiser 100 part,the EQ changes while playing




It must be a DI out. There is no pick noise.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

...At least Jeff made the Hellwin sound good.


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2013)

I still hope to hear a proper demo,i refuse to believe that this is the best those amps can do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

Any word on the Stage series amps? They were mentioned in the catalog, but weren't mentioned in any NAMM videos nor aren't on the Schecter site.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

I think the site admin browses the forum. 



Schecter Facebook Page said:


> Here us a link for the PDF of our new SCHECTER AMPLIFICATION Catalog.* Please check out the STAGE Series which is NOT yet up on our site.*


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 28, 2013)

the stage series has got my attention as well if there cheap enough i'll probably grab 1


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the site admin browses the forum.


we are watched!!!







I would be glad to see more demos,the ones we got til now were disappointing even for a cheap amp


----------



## cereal_guy (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think they'll go very far. They're a guitar company, They should stick to what they know.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 30, 2013)

cereal_guy said:


> I don't think they'll go very far. They're a guitar company, They should stick to what they know.


 
Fender tends to disagress


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Fender tends to disagress



And Framus.
And PRS.


----------



## cereal_guy (Jan 30, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Fender tends to disagress



Fair enough, but schecter are a very small company compared to fender.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

cereal_guy said:


> Fair enough, but schecter are a very small company compared to fender.



I wouldn't say "very small." Schecter is pretty huge these days.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone post this yet?


----------



## cereal_guy (Jan 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldn't say "very small." Schecter is pretty huge these days.



they're not that big in Australia, there's only one shop near me that stocks them and they only stock the 6's.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 31, 2013)

expect all the A7x and hot topic kids to go ape shit over this


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2013)

Soubi7string said:


> expect all the A7x and hot topic kids to go ape shit over this


on facebook it happens whatever appears about a7x.You can't even count all the "<3<3<3<3<3syn" "zoh sheesh daz crazy i luv U u r so awezom !1!!!11oneoneoneonefuckingeleven" comments regarding those pages.


----------



## Sephael (Feb 6, 2013)

*"Hellraiser stage Combo MSRP $2299.. which should street price for under $1600"*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephael said:


> *"Hellraiser stage Combo MSRP $2299.. which should street price for under $1600"*


----------



## Sephael (Feb 6, 2013)

Doesn't sound right does it, barely cheaper than the USA version, I have a feeling they posted the wrong price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2013)

Sephael said:


> Doesn't sound right does it, barely cheaper than the USA version, I have a feeling they posted the wrong price.



Just checked the Schecter site. The MSRP for the USA combo is around $2900. 

The Hellraiser USA head is $2699. I'm guessing it'll be around $2000 MSRP for the HR Stage head.


----------



## Zado (Feb 7, 2013)

Zado said:


> As you can see in the other topic (the schecter amp related one),or either in the site,prices of cabs and amps are out!
> 
> 
> I can already see it!
> ...


well said,Zado of the past


----------



## flaik (Feb 7, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Fender tends to disagress



They also made some of the first guitar amps. so theyre kind of a guitar and amp company.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2013)

Any news on the amps? Musiciansfriend has the Hellraiser on their website, but it's labeled as unavailable/discontinued.

Schecter Guitar Research HR100-H Hellraiser USA 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Musician's Friend

And Premierguitar is saying it will be $1799 street price.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 20, 2013)

Zado said:


> Essentially the same demo...same place,same Paul Allen,still unable to see the mic.
> 
> Amazing the hellraiser 100 part,the EQ changes while playing




Sounds like saggy, fuzzy ass. Do not want.


----------



## Zado (Apr 20, 2013)

Not gonna purchase one,but it'd love to hear some proper clips,with proper volume


----------



## User Name (Apr 20, 2013)

cereal_guy said:


> Fair enough, but schecter are a very small company compared to fender.


----------



## Sephael (May 6, 2013)

*AMP UPDATE:
We have decided to add the adjustable noise gate to both HELLRAISER 100 (USA and STAGE versions) and the HELLRAISER 2-12 Combo (USA and STAGE versions) . This is an extremely cool feature and we think you will find it the most 'musical' gate you have ever heard!

We will have complete demos up within the newt 3-4 weeks and ALL amps should be shipping to dealers by mid-July.*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2013)

And still only one online dealer has them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2013)

User Name said:


>



Says the person who is entirely wrong.  

Fender's output compared to Schecter's is the equivalent of comparing a Boeing 747 to a Cessna Skycatcher. For comparison, a small independent builder would be a large flying insect. 

Remember, Fender doesn't just mean USA Strats, it means all of Fender, Squire, Jackson, Floyd Rose, Charvel, SWR, Guild, Gretsch, EVH, Groove Tubes, Tacoma, etc. That's not even including the Kaman brands that Fender owns.



Vostre Roy said:


> Fender tends to disagress



Let's not forget our history here, Fender started out making amps at a time when the only folks making guitar amps were electric guitar makers. Apples and oranges. 

Imagine if Marshall came out with a line of Strat and Les Paul copies, folks would be bashing it left and right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Imagine if Marshall came out with a line of Strat and Les Paul copies, folks would be bashing it left and right.



Marshall Amps :: Rockkit


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Marshall Amps :: Rockkit



I wouldn't exactly say that's mirroring what Schecter is doing with amps here, unless you think WAY less of Schecter than I do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2013)

First thing that came to mind when you said "Marshall guitars."


----------



## kneelie (May 18, 2013)

This may be a great metal head and have some nice features The Focus control/ preset eq curve sounds kinda gimmicky, but if it works. Ever notice how much more fine grain eq control bass amps have. 

The 4x12 cabs are a great addition to the limited guitar amplification options for the gigging musician designed for low tunings. With 3 standard vintage 30's and 1x12 175w powered sub w/ crossover, I hope they deliver.

The other guitar specific options I have seen are the ISP Technologies amps and Rivera's Knucklehead Reverb 100 guitar head has a sub out for their Los Lobottom/ other sub.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2013)

Finally a proper metal demo.


----------



## Zado (Jul 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally a proper metal demo.



Oh come on!! I was gonna post the same!


----------



## yingmin (Jul 30, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Let's not forget our history here, Fender started out making amps at a time when the only folks making guitar amps were electric guitar makers. Apples and oranges.


Not to mention that Leo Fender's specialty was radio repair. Guitars came about as a side effect of making and repairing amplifiers.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 30, 2013)

Could they not have thought of another name than Hellraiser USA 100? They already have a Hellraiser guitar and Schecter USA is the name for the production USA guitars. Its like Ibanez calling one of their amps Xiphos J-custom 100.

I do really like all the features though: Noisegate, boost, active/passive input, 100w to 50w, UK/USA.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2013)

The Hellraiser is the name of a series, not a guitar shape, and the amp is being made in the USA. They have a budget line being released called the Stage series, also.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 30, 2013)

sounds pretty good, just have to see what the MAP ends up being. Would like to see how it reacts to tweaking as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> sounds pretty good, just have to see what the MAP ends up being. Would like to see how it reacts to tweaking as well



$1799.

Schecter Guitar Research HR100-H Hellraiser USA 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds killer. Schecter has improved since I bought my Hellraiser C7FR.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jul 31, 2013)

As much as I love Schecter-and I do love Schecter quite a bunch-for that price I'll have an EVH 5150 III or Randall Satan (when it comes out). Actually this whole amp venture seems like a kick in the balls from a company whose top of the line guitars are just above $1000. I was kind of hoping the amps would be the same story.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Actually this whole amp venture seems like a kick in the balls from a company whose top of the line guitars are just above $1000. I was kind of hoping the amps would be the same story.



They're doing a boutique, made in USA line of guitars now to go with these amps. They're also releasing a budget line of amps.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're doing a boutique, made in USA line of guitars now to go with these amps. They're also releasing a budget line of amps.



Saying that their "top of the line" guitars are $1000 is even more fundamentally incorrect than that, because those are the top of the line in what has always been a budget line of guitars. It would be like saying that Fender's "top of the line" guitars are $1000 based on the MIM models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Saying that their "top of the line" guitars are $1000 is even more fundamentally incorrect than that, because those are the top of the line in what has always been a budget line of guitars. It would be like saying that Fender's "top of the line" guitars are $1000 based on the MIM models.



True. The Schecter a lot of people know of is called the "Diamond Series", which was meant to be their import series.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr Loomis, I'd like to borrow your neigbours. The one that accept you play on 50w at 1 AM. Cheers


----------



## Shiki (Jul 31, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Mr Loomis, I'd like to borrow your neigbours. The one that accept you play on 50w at 1 AM. Cheers


 
He plays with a torpedo live  so, no problem with neighbours ^^


----------



## Thor1777 (Jul 31, 2013)

think it sounds pretty awesome, Loomis could make anything sound good though


----------



## Curt (Jul 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $1799.
> 
> Schecter Guitar Research HR100-H Hellraiser USA 100W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Musician's Friend


 Priced to sell very well if high-end minded guys will get over the hilariously ridiculous Schecter hate. I would so love to try one against similarly priced heads geared to metal/rock guys. The features seem on point for what I would want, and That video sounded great. If the budget line are as good sounding as these seem to be, The Blackstar HT-Metal 100w, and all the other 1k or less heads will have some stiff competition.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 31, 2013)

Shiki said:


> He plays with a torpedo live  so, no problem with neighbours ^^


Well, he did use the "it can be put at 50W at 1 AM" sales pitch in the video.


----------



## beelzebub (Aug 18, 2013)

not gonna lie but... the new schecter hellraiser head looks sweet. lots of features!


----------

